# trawler in gale force wind



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=7qGMismvYRU


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A good day at the office . Derek


----------



## Yrreg (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice one John. Think I would have stayed in Port.

Brgrds
Gerry


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

There are many splendid vids of trawlers in rough seas on youtube, mostly posted I think by Dutch members.


----------

